
Ask HN: Is it worth replacing zoom due to privacy concerns? - kaiomagalhaes
After a few countries showed concerns about Zoom being vulnerable to Chinese surveillance, I&#x27;ve been considering moving away from Zoom in my company. My concern is that since Zoom is a tool that right now we have the entire world watching, and looking for flaws. Moving to another tool could mean facing the same issue, but not being aware of it since there aren&#x27;t as many people using it. My ultimate question is, how to evaluate moving to another tool when there is no way to be secure about the data usage?
======
BjoernKW
I'd say that precisely because Zoom is under a lot of scrutiny at the moment
one should stay with it as long as there are no compelling alternatives (in
general or for your use case specifically).

Zoom has acknowledged and addressed many of the concerns raised in the
previous months, which is a lot more than many of their competitors have done.

By now, you're even able to have them route your entire traffic through nodes
in specific countries or regions.

------
KarimDaghari
There’s jetsi ([https://jitsi.org](https://jitsi.org)) and whereby
([https://whereby.com/](https://whereby.com/))

